# Need Help Designing a Sona



## SEGA-TW (May 19, 2015)

Hi, I've been struggling recently when it comes to designing my fursona. My main problem is I can't settle on one colour scheme I'm constantly changing for some reason and I can't just stick to one. Can some people give me tips about designing my sona? Any help is appreciated


----------



## DrDingo (May 19, 2015)

*Colour scheme tips
*1. Don't make your sona a bright unnatural colour.
2. Don't make your sona a rainbow colour.

This is it, really. Seeing as you're set on canine, you'll get far more respect from people if you stick to natural fur colours like brown, beige, black white and grey. The trick is in how they come off as characters (like how their personality shows through appearance), not how sparkly they are. C:


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 19, 2015)

^ This.

I can't really say unnatural colours are bad _all_ the time, but please just don't do something like this.

There's plenty of interesting and unique natural fur patterns and colours to choose from. Here's some interesting reading to give you some ideas:

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2..._artists__part_1_by_nekonotaishou-d4g4n12.jpg
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._artists__part_2_by_nekonotaishou-d4g8sx5.jpg

Clothing, if your fursona wears any, can really define a character as well. You could just try clothing and outfits that you actually wear if you want it to best represent you, or if not, experiment with different fashions that you like and represent your fursona's personality.

I don't know what your current fursona design is and what you keep changing, but experimenting is fine until you find a design that really sticks. I think you'll just know when you finally find the right one.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 19, 2015)

Just don't make an exact copy of mine


----------



## Maugryph (May 19, 2015)

1. Plz don't pick a fox or wolf. There are literally 1000s of other canines and *gasp* other animals you can choose from. How about a jackal, golden retriever, border collie, lizard, bird, weasel, otter, dragon, unicorn, chimera, taco, toaster, anything else.
2. Unnatural fur colors look lame and amateurish
3. Don't add a scar by the eyes, that is so over done
4. Unless your 'sona lives in a alternate universe where everyone is blind, do not use rainbow colors. Snowflakes are made fun of.
5. Use analogous colors and perhaps some complementary highlights.
6. Don't use bold markings on the face if it makes the character's facial expressions difficult to read.


----------



## GamingGal (May 20, 2015)

Agreeing with everyone above.

Canines are a dime a dozen and VERY hard to remember because, like everyone is saying, they're so common. I mean, if you truly feel your fursona is a wolf, then go for it! Ignore us fussing about it. However, do some research into different species and see what you really like or what fits with your personality or whatnot. Then take the coloring of that species and try to work with it. If you don't like the coloring, try to use the same patterning. When it comes to colors, try to stay away from neon colors because that is just an assault on the eyes and annoying. If you want unnatural colors, the darker side of the spectrum is very pretty.

I wish you much luck!


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

Gaminggal's avi is a good example of how you can add bright colors to your character without overdoing it.

Dingos avi is a good example of the use of analogous colors


----------



## Mintys (May 22, 2015)

Just go with what you like.
If you're set on having a canine character try looking into different breeds. There are very few sonas that I've seen that are something other then german shepherd, husky, corgi, and Akita. I'd also suggest looking into ones that have a similar body type as you, it will help narrow down the search. Though you could do the opposite, if you're a giant person you could pick something small.

Colour wise it's just what you prefer. I have trouble see shades of brown,orange,red, and some of the colour yellow.  If you're more comfortable with have an unnatural character try to stick with a four colour or less pallet. :3


----------



## DrDingo (May 24, 2015)

Mintys said:


> Colour wise it's just what you prefer. I have trouble see shades of brown,orange,red, and some of the colour yellow.  If you're more comfortable with have an unnatural character try to stick with a four colour or less pallet. :3


If I may butt in for a sec..
Four colours is an incredibly high number for unnatural shades. That's enough to have a sona which is all of red, blue, yellow and green. And that's just icky.
Unnatural colours can work on sonas, but stick to an absolute maximum of two. So long as they don't look awful together like red and blue.
Unnatural colours can be tasteful if used in conjunction with natural ones, mind. That can totally work.
Just like drinking, do it responsibly and don't overdo it!


----------



## Mintys (May 25, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> If I may butt in for a sec..
> Four colours is an incredibly high number for unnatural shades. That's enough to have a sona which is all of red, blue, yellow and green. And that's just icky.
> Unnatural colours can work on sonas, but stick to an absolute maximum of two. So long as they don't look awful together like red and blue.
> Unnatural colours can be tasteful if used in conjunction with natural ones, mind. That can totally work.
> Just like drinking, do it responsibly and don't overdo it!



I kinda mean all the colours/ shades on a character, including the colour of the ears and pawpads if they want to go with something other then the main body colour and markings. I'll admit four is a bit much, which is why I generally stick to the rule of three.


----------

